# IUI Success 1st cycle



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi All, 
was just wanting to know if there was anyone out there that had conceived on the 1st cycle ? 

I'm 36 never been pregnant and I don't ovulate every time, I'm on my second try of IUI as the first was cancelled after they found a Simple cyst !! so had to wait for my next cycle.

Now on day 12 of my cycle I have been informed of my follicles taking there time to mature so to carry on with my injections.

It sounds daft but I'm not holding out much hope on this cycle as looking at the stats of first time success is not great I also asked the nurse and she said its about 20% and the way my luck has been in the past not holding out much hope  

Would be good to hear from anyone really as don't know what to think  


Kerry xxx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi Kerry

I'm just on my 2 week wait with my 2nd IUI so I can't give you a success story.......yet!
but.....
I did want to tell you though, that when my follicles weren't maturing I was advised to put a hot water bottle on my tummy when I was just sat around at home, and it really worked, I went from 1 follicle at 10mm to 2 follicles at 15mm within 2 days.

Wishing you lots of luck hun and lots of  

I know its hard sometimes to stay positive.xxxxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks hun I will try that and thanks for the tip  

Sending you        

And a  

Kerry xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Kerry.

We've almost shared the same experiences. Im also 36, never been pregnant and having IUI. My first cycle was cancelled too and since then Ive had another try. I also felt like this cycle wouldnt work because DH produced a bad sample for me and I only had one follie to work with so wasnt too hopefull but Ive just recently had my 2ww and STILL waiting. My period was due on Monday and it never came so Ive to go to hospital tomorrow for a test. Ive done 2 HPT and theyve both been negative but Ive herad of some people getting a positive result later than normal so Im still holding onto hope that this could work. 

So in answer to your question..... maybe it can work first time?!

  to you! x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Jules it's nice to know   

I really hope it's   


Please let me know how you get on  

I'm finding it a little hard as my friend has just had a failed IVF   as she was the one I spoke to if I needed a natter but now because of the outcome I don't want to upset her In anyway  

Sending you lots of      


Xxxx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aw thanks Kerry  

Sorry to hear about your friends BFN, she must be distraught. Any time you need to talk then we'll all be here for you. Everyone Ive talked to on FF have been very understanding and its good to talk to people who are going through the same experiences. 

Theres no reason why IUI cant work first time around and if it makes you feel a little better my follies werent growing very well either. I was given an extra couple of days to allow them to get bigger before IUI. I had 3 in total but only one made it to 17mm but that one follie was better than none!

Lots of     to you too   x x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Hun sending    xx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Also wanted to tell you Kerry, that although IUI didn't work for myself, my best friend who lives in the US did IUI (shes 38 and her husbands 40), and it worked for her first time and shes now 5mths pregnant! So yes it does work first time, sorry I don't know why I didn't think to mention it yesterday.
And another close friend of mine also became pregnant after her first try of IVF (she never tried IUI) so it can happen.

Hope this helps.xxxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for that boomarang, I'm just going through the motions of this cycle  

Trying not to get to hung up on it working 1st time hun but still   as I could be part of the 20% you just never know  

How are you feeling and when do you go back ?? 

When you have the insemination how long was you at the clinic ?

Sending    

Kerry xx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Well I'm a tricky patient because apparently I have a tilted womb!
On the first go we arrived at 9am for DH to do his part at 9am and then went back for 11:30am for the insemination. The nurse tried to do it but couldn't so they had to call the doctor to do it, so I was probably in for about 40mins (but a lot of that was just waiting for the doctor).
This time because of the problems they had last time, the booked for me to have it done in theatre, at the end of the doctors IVF session. So we arrived at 9am for DH, and then were suppose to have my appointment at 11:45 but didn't get seen till 1:30pm.
It will just depend on how busy they are and if everything goes according to plan.
xxxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Kerry,

Just a little update.....

I never made it to hospital today for a pregnancy test cos I woke last night at 2am with bad cramps, i went to the loo and no AF so went back to bed praying it was just a tummy upset but I woke this morning and there it was. Super sad today but I guess its just not my time. 

I noticed you asked Boomerang about times. Well like her, we had to go at 9am and drop off hubbys sample. I was then asked back at 12pm and they did the insemination. It literally only took minutes to do and then I was left tilted up on a bed to let gravity help out for 10min or so, and that was that. Very quick and very simple. Less trouble than having sex! 

It was only my first time and Ive just gotta get my postitive head back on and concentrate on my next cycle. As Boomerang said, it can definitely work first time so good luck to you with your cycle   x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Orrrr hun sending hugs xxx



Regards to the times my boss is so understanding as I can work from home but my partners boss is so funny !! 

Will update tomorrow xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Kerry,

Im fortunately self employed so can easily manage time to fit in appts but HDs boss is a nightmare so he very rarely makes appointments with me. It thought it would bother me having to go alone, but having done it for the past two months Im actually fine with it. Sometimes my mum comes for support and thats nice.

Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
Had scan and got the all clear I'm ready for insemination on Monday   

How are you all ? 

Sending out lots of      

Kerry x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Kerry, I have had the same experience as jules re timing. I was taken straight in when I got back to hops with dh sperm - proceedure was just like a smear- I was left for 10 mins on one side! No follies on left side and good to go. I stayed for 20 mins just to give the little blighters the best shot! I don't know if like me your dh has to provide his sample elsewhere - if so and it being a Monday get there super early. We had to go to Hammersmith for the sperm washing etc don't do it at my hosp and the queue was like the first day at a next sale!!! Lucky we were at the top but it would have been added stress had we not been. Anyway hopefully your treatment is a lot more straightforward location wise! Best of luck and keep strong on your 2 Ww.


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi hilly3,
Thanks for your message, My Partner has to give his sample at the same clinic @8.30(Jessops Sheffield) then I have to go back @10.50   they said that 2 are ready now and by Monday the other will be ready.

After looking at stats I'm not building my hopes up this time as dint deal with disappointment very well so if it happens its a bonus  

How long have got to wait now ?  

Let me know how you are getting on  

Sending you all


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Kerry, my otd is Monday but I regret to say all the symptoms are here for af to arrive. Feel pretty disheartened but am not going to test to confirm until Monday. I actually am dreading the finality of the result. I know I will pick myself up again and get ready for round 2 but just dreading the crash first. Good luck for monday though. Try to relax on the day ( ha ha as much as possible) sending you lots of good vibes xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Hun orrr I'm so sorry  sending hugs xxx 

Are you on the NHS if so how many treatments do u get ? We get 3 IUI 1 IVF.

I'm not building my hopes up hun just going with the motions then again might be another story over the next few weeks hahah  .      

Do you have to have a month off ? 

Xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

All was well this morning !! everything implanted and I have now got my legs crossed and now letting nature takes its course and praying    

I have to go back 19th March for the test    

Going to try and think positive but not going to build my hopes up to much as the stats are not that good for 1st timers but you still never know I could be part of the 20%  

Anyway just thought would let you know all was well and now on 2ww 

       

Kerry xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Kerry, glad everything went well for you 

Now you'll have two weeks of trying to be patient! Hopefully time goes fast for you.

Just remember, theres no reason why it cant happen on your first time. Be positive! x


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Kerry

i too went in for insemination today at 3pm so we are 2 week waiting at the same time. i posted earlier a bit of a miserable post because I felt really sad after i got back home but im trying to buck up a bit now. Nobody replied to my post . guess they thought miserable old biddy, she needs to lighten up a bit ha ha !!!

Anyway the odds are vey much stacked against me but you gotta be in it to win it. I had to smile when i saw just before insemination that the sperm in the tube was pink coloured.Am omen for a girl lol !!

Anyway I am officially rooting for you . I actually feel quite exhausted by the whole thing, its on my mind alot and now the deed is done i intend to try very hard to just chill out (and say a little prayer......)

try not to worry x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi hun hugs to you xx 

I really don't know how to feel right now :-( 

Please add me as a buddy and we can go through this together if you like on a daily basis


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

how do you add someone as a buddy. im rubbish at this sort of thing. It would be lovely to wait with someone in the same postion.

I have decided the only way to get through this is to try and always see the funny side. I had to laugh when my dh said that knowing our luck they put the sample in the wrong way round and theyd all swum out back stroke by the time i got back to the car. silly bugger !!

was your sperm sample good. OUrs wasnt great plus my dh also has sperm antibodies ( just becasue its not bad enough as it is !!!!!!!) whose sole purpose in life is to try and get healthy sperm to stick to each other. 

now repeat after me..thou shalt not test early. Thou shalt not test early
                                  twingy stabby pains in boobs/womb are as likely to be a sign of pregnancy as a sign of your period
                                  why on earth cant you be one of the 20% (or in my case one of the 7%)

big hugs


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

memebaby, I had to laugh at your 'backstroke' joke!  

Hopefully they all know the front crawl and making their way there now! x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi ladies can I join please?
Sorry to hear that a few of you have got BFN's I hope IUI works for you all as soon as possible!
I'm due to start my 1st IUI on the 26th March, hoping and praying that it will work but like a few of you on here not holding out much hope of it happening.  How do you stay +ve? I'm a worrier so always think the worse and I want to try and be as +ve as I possibly can in the 2ww.

So nice to find some ladies to talk to who are going through the same thing, I can't ever imagine getting a BFP now 
Can I also ask which days did you have your scans? My boss is a nightmare and its awkward to get time off and I don't want him to know that we are going through IUI so trying to plan it out in my head to some extent.

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi hun think I answered ur concerns on the other thread but anyting else ask away were all here to support each other as much as possible. 

 

Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Kerry c thanks for the message and support Hun.

I hope the 2ww goes quickly for u and u get ur BFP x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Time will tell but tying not to build my hopes up    xx

But you never know x x


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Kerry you only have a few days left! 
Sending you lots of


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Pixies, 
Yeah not long at all   I'm starting to feel anxious now just want it over and I have been really good and not wanted to test early  

How are you finding your 2ww ?

Sending lots of    

Kerry XXX


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Hi Kerry
Sorry I've not wrote for a while.
I hope your 2ww had been uneventful and move fast.
I tested last week and got a positive result, so I am now 5 weeks pregnant and very happy and excited.
I just wanted to encorage you that it work, and its all worth it.
Lots of luck hun.  
xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

OMG congratulations how do you feel xxx 


Wow tehehe 

Xxx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Wonderful but also very nervous and anxious.
I go for a scan in 2 weeks to see the heartbeat, so I'm just hopeing and prying very hard! xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Orrrr hun I'm so pleased for U please keep in touch and let us know how u are getting on xxxx


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thank you, I've got my fingers crossed for you on Monday! Xxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks hun 

I'm starting to get tempted !!!

I have a test but driving myself mad !!


X x x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Boomarang, Im sooooooo happy for you! And its almost mothers day! The best gift ever!

Jules x


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Boomerang massive congrats hun lovely to read a success story x


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Boomerang - massive congratulations. Its so good to hear a success story and even better to hear an IUI one. Really excited for you and wishing you a stress free pregnancy


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Everythings going well, and I'm starting to settle down and stress less.
If I thought the 2 week wait was bad, well this feels like torture. I just want to have my scan and check everything is ok.
Hows everyone else doing?
Kerry is today your test date? Good luck hun.xxxxx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hiya hun I got a BFN   got another 2 goes so fingers crossed xx glad everything is going well xx 

I'm not down about it as just knew it wasn't our time xxx


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Kerry, so sorry to here about AF.   

Anyone knows how I can join the locked IUI chat? Why is it locked? Sorry, new to the site.


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't think we can hun I'm new to this as well. I am on my phone but will have a look on laptop x 

How are u ? Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Kerry C so sorry to hear that you got a BFN hun   will you be trying again this month or does your clinic insist on a month break inbetween each try?

Pixies the moderator locked the two IUI threads and has made a new one so that we are all talking on the same thread its called 'IUI - Treatment March / April 2012 (test upto 14th May)'. She thought it would be easier for any new people joining the forum hth x


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not too bad Kerry thanks. Flew back last night from Budapest where we had a the treatment, just so worried about flying and just want to know what's going on inside. 
How are you? Staying positive I hope!  
This is such an emotional journey, we all have to be strong. I'm already looking for flights for April as I'm not very hopeful that it will happen for the first time. 

It's so great to find support here and to know I'm not alone going through all this.

Hugs
xx


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Boomerang so so happy for you! Have a great pregnancy and do keep us posted! 

Jules your OTD is a day before mine! Fingers crossed  
How are you coping with the 2ww? I'm working, trying to take my mind off things.

xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Evening ladies

Jules - how are you coping ? thinking of you xx   

Boomerang - are you feeling well ? have any symptoms kicked in yet ? xx   

Pixies - why did you opt for undedicated  ? and my fingers are crossed    

Hilly – what’s happening with your treatment now ? 

Loopy - how are you feeling about starting its getting loser tehehehehe xxx 

AFM - I had to go for my bloods done and confirmed what I told them but hey !!! 

I have to wait now till April as that’s how my clinic work, I also asked the question regards to different versions of treatment and the nurse said that is down to the doctor !! mmmm


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Pixies* Join the new thread ('IUI - Treatment March / April 2012) and Ill chat to you on there. Sharry locked the other ones cos there was multiple conversations going on with the same people on different threads so having everyone on the same one will make things easier! 

Jules x


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Ladies I'm so scared I woke up this morning and I've started spotting! I've called the hospital and I'm just waiting  for someone to call me back. I'm so worried, I just don't think I can cope if its a MC again!


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Boomerang I'm sure everything is ok     
Praying for you    
xx


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Orrrr hun please try not to worry until you know as u Will just get worked up xxx I'm praying for you xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Boomerang hope everything is ok hun sending you lots of     x


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

I've had blood tests and they are going to re-take them in 2 days. I'm too early to scan so at the moment its just a waiting game! No more spotting since this morning though so fingers crossed.xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

boomarang, sorry to hear about the spotting. I cant imagine how anxious you must have been. Whats the earliest they can scan, is it 6wks? Its good that its stopped now though. Just take it easy and lots of positive thoughts. Hope you're ok   x x


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

The hospital called me back again yesterday and asked me to go back for a scan because my hormone levels were high enough that they thought they should be able to see something on a scan. They scanned me and I look to be right on track for 5 1/2 weeks but as of yet its to early to detect the heartbeat. So they just want me to wait and go back for my original scan on the 30/03 unless the bleeding becomes heavier or I get any pain.
I had a little more spotting this morning but nothing to scary, I just have to wait now, theres nothing else I can do.
Thanks for all your support ladies.xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

Boomerang so glad to hear that you look on track for 5 and a half weeks pregnant. I hope the 30th comes around quick for you and you get to hear a heartbeat! Take Care x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Ladies sorry I have not been about been so busy at work...

Boomerang so glad and keep positive xx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

I havent kept up to date with this thread. Many congratulations to you boomerang on your pregnancy. Sorry to hear about the spotting nut try not to stress yourself too much (i know its hard) but probably wont do you any good. 
Glad its looking like its stopping now. I hope all is ok with you.


----------

